# Adult Female Russian Tortoise



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 19, 2012)

I've had a lot of requests for Russian tortoises so I'm jumping into the species. I've done the research and everything seems almost identical to my Greeks as far as care goes. I've acquired a male and provided him a beautiful enclosure separate from my other torts in a 12'x10' area. All he needs are a few females. If anyone has any females available please let me know, I'd be willing to pay obviously. I've searched all over various Craigslist sites as well as other tortoise sites with zero luck. To contact me either PM me on the forum or email me at [email protected] Thanks everyone!


----------

